Ask HN: What programming blogs do you read daily? - rawfael
======
dmtintner
CSS Tricks is awesome. Chris Coyier is basically the CSS god, and his posts
are always about the newest and most highly relevant topics.

Joel on Software is old, and not updated often, but still an unbelievable
source of knowledge about programming and especially developer careers.

And of course shameless plug for my own blog, Hacking UI, which I do read it
every day since I develop it. My partner and I write about front end
development, Design and everything in between.

